# Beauceron



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I did a search, but after scrolling for a very long time I did not find much that I haven't read already...

I am curious how many of you have ever owned and/or worked a Beauceron? I know the "basics" about the breed but was hoping to get some real life feedback. 

Any experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Debbie Skinner on the forum is a breeder and has sent them to Europe to compete. 
I don't recall seeing her for a while.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok thanks Bob!

I will see what I can dig up on her and send her a PM. 

Thanks again


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know if Esa Rasimus is still active here, but he breeds in Canada and had a Ring titled female.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks...did you ever see the dog work by any chance? 

I will try YouTube today when I can sit still long enough.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim Wench and Avatar


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Jake...will check it out.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know if she is still breeding them but Kathy Holbert at chiodo kennels bred Beacerons for work a few years ago.

She may be another resource.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

That was supposed to be Welch. Damn autocorrect


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah ok! Auto correct is the #1 reason for all my typos...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

And thanks to you too Nancy!


----------



## christina chapman (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an 8 month old girl from DGV, imported with hopes to do Mondioring. But we've got lots of training time ahead of us.

Esa's bitch is Cherie du DGV, and there are a few vids out there.

There are a few people doing SchH in the US, too...

What area do you live?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

christina chapman said:


> I have an 8 month old girl from DGV, imported with hopes to do Mondioring. But we've got lots of training time ahead of us.
> 
> Esa's bitch is Cherie du DGV, and there are a few vids out there.


I have first hand experience with Cherie du DVG really nice dog. Bites really hard, good jumper, great OB. Esa will be going to France and she will be bred. I'd expect pups from her to go fast for here and in Europe. As there isn't many female Beaucerons like her. I'd contact Esa directly through here. http://beauceron.ca/index1.html


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Thanks...did you ever see the dog work by any chance?
> 
> I will try YouTube today when I can sit still long enough.


What Geoff said. I met Cheri and saw her in training, and was impressed, but Geoff knows much more about Ring than I do.


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

I am training my Beauceron, Deja, in schutzhund. I love the sport and love working with her. We have a BH so far. After a break for puppies this year, dewclaws crossed, we hope to work towards our IPO I.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the information. I have lots of places to start now. 

I currently just have one GSD, and while I am a self-proclaimed GSD person, I am very curious about this breed.

Sounds like some of you have seen some good working dogs. It's funny I have read a lot online that they are not good in protection sports- but my thought was if they are not how could any herding/shepherd breed be?

I am not looking to get another dog right now (but I also wasn't when I bought my current one), but I am the type to study so etching for a while before I jump on it.

I am very intrigued with the breed. Other than the typical risk for bloat and hip issues, do they seem to carry less health issues than some of our current go-to protection dogs?

Oh, and I am in GA- for now 

Oh- and I am in GA.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> It's funny I have read a lot online that they are not good in protection sports- but my thought was if they are not how could any herding/shepherd breed be?



There is lots of crap out there. As in *ALL* working breeds the show and conformation people have bred a lot of the working out the working breeds so Beauceron is no exception. Plus the fact that the genetic pool is much smaller to draw from than your GSD or even Malinois.

The Ring lines that Esa's Cherie is goes back to strong herding lines that are still working farm dogs. Tough as nails and good all around dogs for many things. Well worth a look if you can get a pup. They are not readily available, people are wait listed years for these lines.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I figured most of the things I read were based on diluted versions of the dogs, that's why I thought it best to inquire about them here. When I first noticed the breed, my first impression was of a warrior. I found it hard to believe they were too soft for protection sports.

Again, thanks for all the information. Who knows, I could be on a waiting list before too long 

By the way...I don't know what in the heck happened to my post, crazy non-words and repetitive lines....I promise I was not drinking when I typed it! Lol


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Tim Wench and Avatar


Great dog!!!


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

Cherie is a great dog and comes from wonderful working lines, it's true! There are working ones out there if you do your homework.

One thing I've heard is that sometimes a person who only has experience working GSD or Malinois will be a little baffled by the breed at first. Their grip can be naturally less calm and more thrashy than the other breeds, partly because the working ones mostly focused on ring where the specific grip is not judged as it is in schutzhund, and partly because they want to fight the sleeve in a different way than the other breeds. They can also be a little higher in defense.

So, some of their quirks might be misinterpreted as nerves at first, but really, it is not nerves but a style and personality difference. They also mature slower mentally and physically than the other shepherds, so will take longer to develop. I would say that a good working one is a sight too see and worth the effort! These are all things I've heard. Having only one I work, I am no expert, but I've heard these comments from multiple sources.

I also hear that overall they do have fewer health problems than Dobermans and some of the other breeds. Most breeding stock is checked for hips and heart in the US. I would say hips are the biggest concern. DCM does occur in some lines, so heart checks are recommended.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

their is a guy in n.j. who breeds them for herding. He hired me to see if the dog would bite. The dog attacked right away and very hard. That's my only experience and it was good.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Claire Poissonniez said:


> Cherie is a great dog and comes from wonderful working lines, it's true! There are working ones out there if you do your homework.
> 
> One thing I've heard is that sometimes a person who only has experience working GSD or Malinois will be a little baffled by the breed at first. Their grip can be naturally less calm and more thrashy than the other breeds, partly because the working ones mostly focused on ring where the specific grip is not judged as it is in schutzhund, and partly because they want to fight the sleeve in a different way than the other breeds. They can also be a little higher in defense.
> 
> ...


I have often been tempted by this breed, are they like dobermans? some things you say up there makes me think so.
Is the DCM problem the same as in dobermans?
I have often thought they look like hairy dobermans.



Timothy Saunders said:


> their is a guy in n.j. who breeds them for herding. He hired me to see if the dog would bite. The dog attacked right away and very hard. That's my only experience and it was good.


sounds good to me!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Don't know anything at all about Beaucerons but this just wound up on my facebook.

http://www.aboutbeaucerons.com/cgi-...nes&gens=4&db=beauceron.dbw&submit=Create+Now

I think the dam came from my breeder (GSD) and I know she only likes to mess with real working dogs......it is a planned breeding coming up.


----------



## christina chapman (Oct 9, 2011)

That should be a very nice working litter.... very excited to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

christina chapman said:


> That should be a very nice working litter.... very excited to see how this one turns out.


I've seen D'Jerry at training and in trial too. He is a nice dog, for lack of a better description "a Malinois in Beauceron suit" which is a good thing he works a lot like a Malinois I really like him.


----------



## christina chapman (Oct 9, 2011)

Geoff Empey said:


> I've seen D'Jerry at training and in trial too. He is a nice dog, for lack of a better description "a Malinois in Beauceron suit" which is a good thing he works a lot like a Malinois I really like him.


When you say he is like this, could you clarify what you mean? Since it means different things to different people, I'm always curious to know. 


Lots of potential with this combination...I hope it works out!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

christina chapman said:


> When you say he is like this, could you clarify what you mean? Since it means different things to different people, I'm always curious to know.
> 
> 
> Lots of potential with this combination...I hope it works out!


Lot's of potential hopefully the pups get into the right homes. Yeah the handler pushed him farther than I've seen other Beaucerons in North America, so D'Jerry to me matured a lot quicker than the norm for a Beauceron he moves acts a lot like a lighter Malinois while still being a very sizable dog. Jumps really nice too. He is a very cool dog.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

The guy in New Jersey is Geary Loff. He work his dogs with day to day tending/feeding of his flock. He also , to my knowledge , has titled the most Beauceron to the HGH. Most, if not all, of his HGH dogs have been imported.

He trains both Beauceron and GSD aiming for the HGH, he might be a good person to talk to about the differences/similarities between Beauceron and GSD.

His web site is herdingbeaucerons.com

I have limited experience with Beauceron, having only had 2. But, if I were looking for a bite work dog, Esa would be my choice. Good luck to you


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

christina chapman said:


> That should be a very nice working litter.... very excited to see how this one turns out.



Definitely agree about this litter. Very nice.


----------



## STEVEN BIRKBECK (Jan 27, 2012)

Claire Poissonniez said:


> Definitely agree about this litter. Very nice.


I have trained GSDs, Boxers, Rotweillers, Dobes, and a Bull Terrier in tracking, defence, agility, search- The beauce in my view must be trained as one would a Dobe - lots of positive motivation. They are very sensitive but very intelligent, quick to learn - respond best to marker training. See Youtube link of my Beauce working Part 1. Free Track in Pistage Francais at 20 months of age: http://youtu.be/Awp2n-yIIag . They really love to work. Yes, physically they are slower in development than GSD or Mal. It's only now at 21 months that the spirit of his bitework in Ring is good.: so be patient.


----------

